# Square Mile Filter Blend



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey

got the filter blend (can see roast date and blend in pic)

Using this in v60 and my god it is super sour!!! tried tightening up the grind to slow the brew a bit hoping it maybe dull it down a bit.

wondering if someone who knows more than me about beans know if its a case of letting it rest more, or if its the blend? i was expecting something more balanced with the tasting notes, I'm fairly new to V60 as well, don't have scales, but i do use a pouring kettle, and bloom etc, and have had stunning coffees from it.

I like a lively bright coffee but this is crazy acidic!! might be a case of its just not for me. Anyone else tried this?


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Not sure how it effects Filter Blend but Square Mile told me to leave their Red Brick for at least 3 weeks. They consider it 'best' at 4 weeks. I don't know anything about V60 so forgive me if I'm way off point, but there's a roast date of 5 days ago on that bag so maybe something to do with that?

Square Mile explain it here:

http://www.squaremileblog.com/2020/02/21/red-brick-and-freshness/


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Oh yeh you are going to need to leave that for a little while, at least a week maybe longer.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

While it's resting, get scales. If no scales, you might get some good results but you can replicate and share your method well enough for anyone to help you.

You say sour then acidic?


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

@Burnzy Hey mate. What method are you using? total/draw down time etc? Have you tried going finer until it becomes slightly bitter, then knock it 1 setting coarser?

@MWJB is the v60 master!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@MWJB what was your experience of using this


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> @MWJB what was your experience of using this


 It was pleasant, certainly not super sour.

@Burnzy you're making a rod for your own back by not using scales, plus we can't really troubleshoot without knowing what you're doing.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Rapid said:


> @Burnzy Hey mate. What method are you using? total/draw down time etc? Have you tried going finer until it becomes slightly bitter, then knock it 1 setting coarser?
> 
> @MWJB is the v60 master!


 So, doing 25grams, to about 300 grams water in about 3.5 minutes - blooming for 45 seconds. Really am a beginner on v60 i appreciate scales are necessary, but ive been put on a spending ban


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> So, doing 25grams, to about 300 grams water in about 3.5 minutes - blooming for 45 seconds. Really am a beginner on v60 i appreciate scales are necessary, but ive been put on a spending ban


 That's a lot of coffee to water and your brew time seems long.

I was doing 23-24g to 360g water, pouring 45g every 20s, no stir at bloom (1st 20s). On the coarser side with Niche at 81.5, Japanese papers.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

I had a 2/3 week old bag of this and couldn't seem to get it to make a good v60. It was either overextracted or too dull and boring. I used it in a moka pot and had better results but wouldn't get this again.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> It was pleasant, certainly not super sour.
> 
> @Burnzy you're making a rod for your own back by not using scales, plus we can't really troubleshoot without knowing what you're doing.


 Yeah I've had some banging V60's, but appreciate i do need scales asap. Pretty much have copied James Hoffmans technique, this is first time ive had a coffee ive really struggled with.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Just to add, I've also had a v60 of this in a cafe that serves square mile coffee and it was again rather dull and boring. It could be that my beans (and theirs) were too old and stale but it was disappointing.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

tsouthwell said:


> Just to add, I've also had a v60 of this in a cafe that serves square mile coffee and it was again rather dull and boring. It could be that my beans (and theirs) were too old and stale but it was disappointing.


 I have a Yirg from them at the moment and is superb! One of the best ive had in a long time. Im just struggling with this blend for some reason.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah I've had some banging V60's, but appreciate i do need scales asap. Pretty much have copied James Hoffmans technique, this is first time ive had a coffee ive really struggled with.


 I don't use Hoffmann's (Rao's) technique, I prefer to have leeway with the way I pour, rather than fiddling with grind setting.

I score and measure all my home brews, I have a fairly good idea how grind & pour rate affects the cup, brew time & consistency. A high strike rate of good cups, brewed wthout scales is a run of very good luck indeed, but it was bound to end.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> That's a lot of coffee to water and your brew time seems long.
> 
> I was doing 23-24g to 360g water, pouring 45g every 20s, no stir at bloom (1st 20s). On the coarser side with Niche at 81.5, Japanese papers.


 Thank you, i need scales i think!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Burnzy said:


> Thank you, i need scales i think!


 But not neccesarily good scales! Any reasonably responsible, 0.1g accurates scales will serve you well. You can spend £10 or £200, your choice.

Wait - hang on, if no scale....how are you managing your extractions with the MaraX?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

catpuccino said:


> But not neccesarily good scales! Any reasonably responsible, 0.1g accurates scales will serve you well. You can spend £10 or £200, your choice.
> 
> Wait - hang on, if no scale....how are you managing your extractions with the MaraX?


 I have scales for espresso, i could use those, but they are small.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> I have scales for espresso, i could use those, but they are small.


 Big enough, with enough capacity to hold a cup, brewer & a mug's worth of water? If so, maybe make 1 cup brews to lessen wastage when dialling in.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Big enough, with enough capacity to hold a cup, brewer & a mug's worth of water? If so, maybe make 1 cup brews to lessen wastage when dialling in.


 Yeah i did try with them and i think i can make it work, i will copy your method tomorrow and report back.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> I have a Yirg from them at the moment and is superb! One of the best ive had in a long time. Im just struggling with this blend for some reason.


Yeah same here. I love square mile and Red Brick is the best espresso blend I've had at home but this filter blend isn't doing it for me. I'll definitely try another batch though when they change the blend since its seasonal.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah i did try with them and i think i can make it work, i will copy your method tomorrow and report back.


 If you're making a smaller cup than 300-360g brew water, it would be better to pour in smaller pulses, say 20-30g?

What grinder & setting are you intending to use?


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

I tried the SM filter blend once a few months ago and similar to others' experiences found it dull and needing a relatively coarse grind to avoid bitterness. That was @ 16:250.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> If you're making a smaller cup than 300-300g brew water, it would be better to pour in smaller pulses, say 20-30g?
> 
> What grinder & setting are you intending to use?


 So instead of selling my sage pro grinder when I got the mignon, ive kept it for filter (as i hated redialing in)

so Sage grinder on 38 at the moment.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

AJP80 said:


> I tried the SM filter blend once a few months ago and similar to others' experiences found it dull and needing a relatively coarse grind to avoid bitterness. That was @ 16:250.


 I wonder if its bitterness rather than 'sour' im experiencing? Am gonna go coarser for sure tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> If you're making a smaller cup than 300-300g brew water, it would be better to pour in smaller pulses, say 20-30g?
> 
> What grinder & setting are you intending to use?


 Do you have a video or detailed method listed anywhere?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Do you have a video or detailed method listed anywhere?


 How big is the cup you are going to use in ml?

Sage grinder is "38", out of how many?

E.g. your cup will take 250g/ml. Grind 16.0g to 16.5g of coffee. Boil the water, when the water clicks off boil pour 25g in a spiral over the bed, pour takes about 10s.

At 0:20 pour another 25g to 50g total, at 0:40 pour another 25g to 75g total...and so on until you hit 250g. If at any time the liquid level rises to give standing water over the bed, switch to a centre pour. Last pours might take the full 20s. Record time of dry bed. Let drip for another 30-40s.

Stir from top to bottom of the cup, drink the whole cup & report back (video would be best). Don't make the 2nd cup until you have some feedback.

Similarly if you want to make a brew with 13g coffee & 200g of brew water, pour 20g every 20s. But don't skip between brew sizes from cup to cup, when you have one size nailed, think about adapting the same grind setting to the next size you want to try.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> I wonder if its bitterness rather than 'sour' im experiencing? Am gonna go coarser for sure tomorrow and see what happens


 A lot of people do struggle with the difference so it's possible. It's not easily to describe either....sour - think citrus fruits like lemon/lime. Bitter - think cigarette ash. It's certainly worth going coarser just to rule that out.

What water temperature are you using btw?


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Rapid said:


> What water temperature are you using btw?


 Not him but straight off the boil (~98C). Perhaps I should've tried using a lower temperature but it is quite a light roast so I didn't think to try that


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

It's possibly a combo of too strong and the relatively bassy profile of the blend. I would just change the ratio for the next brew and go with Mark's pour regime and see how that tastes before messing with grind. If it's still a bit intense at the back of the tongue/ throat (think Nescafé) then coarsen up till you start to get some fruity sweetness. With this blend, it'll just be a hint, mind - don't expect a fruit bomb.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

tsouthwell said:


> Not him but straight off the boil (~98C). Perhaps I should've tried using a lower temperature but it is quite a light roast so I didn't think to try that


 Sour tends to lend it's self to being too low temperature to be fair and with it being a light roast I don't think you missed anything there.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> How big is the cup you are going to use in ml?
> 
> Sage grinder is "38", out of how many?
> 
> ...


 This is amazing, thank you.

i have the V60 Drip decanter and the £15 yagua scales, hence why its a bit awkward making them work together.

grinder setting from todays brew which still had the sourness (or which others have said is probably in fact bitterness) i am not enjoying, im thinking of going coarser tomorrow, ive been gradually going finer to lose it, but i think i may have that wrong.

do i double ratios for two people out of interest?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh, Using ashbeck and straight off the boil (as Hoffman suggests)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> This is amazing, thank you.
> 
> i have the V60 Drip decanter and the £15 yagua scales, hence why its a bit awkward making them work together.
> 
> ...


 Doubling quantity is not as simple as pouring twice as much water in the same time. As brews get bigger you need to pour faster, but then after a point your pulses need to be wider spaced.

What is the most common sized brew you need to make? Focus on that.

Personally, I have a few V60s I mostly make 1 cup brews, so I usually make 2 or 3 consecutively as required, rather than playing pin the tail on the donkey with new brew sizes from one to the next.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Oh, Using ashbeck and straight off the boil (as Hoffman suggests)


 I've not enjoyed brews with Ashbeck, I'd be surprised if Hoffmann suggested using it.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> I've not enjoyed brews with Ashbeck, I'd be surprised if Hoffmann suggested using it.


 No, sorry, he suggests off the boil, not ashbeck, i use that as its my water for espresso


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> No, sorry, he suggests off the boil, not ashbeck, i use that as its my water for espresso


 Off the boil is a 70yr old (at least) suggestion. It was never really anything else, just got lost in translation with the SCAA.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

MWJB said:


> Off the boil is a 70yr old (at least) suggestion. It was never really anything else, just got lost in translation with the SCAA.


 So i take it as, soon as water boils start pour, is that right?

Can you recommend me any beans you think are particularly good for V60 for my next purchase 🙂


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> So i take it as, soon as water boils start pour, is that right?
> 
> Can you recommend me any beans you think are particularly good for V60 for my next purchase 🙂


 I had this from monmouth at their cafe last week and it was honestly one of the best filter coffees Ive ever had. Really smooth mouthfeel and a great sweetness to it.

From what Ive brewed at home, black cat Kenya AA Blue Mountain is very good


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> So i take it as, soon as water boils start pour, is that right?
> 
> Can you recommend me any beans you think are particularly good for V60 for my next purchase 🙂


 as soon as the kettle clicks off boil, start the timer & pour.

I mostly get SO beans that aren't around for long, so bean recommendations seem a bit moot (they hold the flavour compounds, you just wash them out, which you can do very consistently - the variation is largely in the beans themselves & roast, you don't need to change grind/method much at all). That said, I have a bag of Roastworks Kenya, it's OK & might be a useful datum/yardstick if you buy some. But not every bag of coffee will be equal, or the best bag you ever had...because it was what it was, when you bought it.


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

tsouthwell said:


> I had this from monmouth at their cafe last week and it was honestly one of the best filter coffees Ive ever had. Really smooth mouthfeel and a great sweetness to it.
> 
> From what Ive brewed at home, black cat Kenya AA Blue Mountain is very good


 forgot to link it https://www.monmouthcoffee.co.uk/product/suke-quto/


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah theres something about kenyan coffee and filters - had my eye out for a decent one for a while now


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> I have a Yirg from them at the moment and is superb! One of the best ive had in a long time. Im just struggling with this blend for some reason.


 For info, when (if) you start playing with grind size, with SM filter roasts when switching from a bright fruity Ethiopian or Kenyan to something nutty and duller, I have to coarsen the grind considerably from approx 7 to anywhere from 9 to 12 on the EK43S. That's a 40 to 90 Degree (I.e. quarter turn) of the dial. So I'd suggest being generous with you adjustments if the Sage is currently set for a SM Yirg.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank you @MWJB

tried your suggested technique, my little scales worked fine with the v60 decanter, so will use from now on until i can get some bigger scales more suited to brews.

i also went a bit coarser on the grind, did 16.5g to 250g water: i got a clean crisp and clear coffee, this drastically reduced the bitterness i was experiencing. Cant wait to master this method.

over all a million times better than i was producing two days ago, thanks again. 👍🏼


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

@Burnzy I brought these a little while ago and they're great: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Weight-scales-Drip-Coffee-Timer-LCD-Display-Kitchen-Food-Scale-0-1g-3kg/254516390704?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

There's is a small lag but it's more than manageable. I think black cat also sells some for a similar price that several have brought.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Rapid said:


> @Burnzy I brought these a little while ago and they're great: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Digital-Weight-scales-Drip-Coffee-Timer-LCD-Display-Kitchen-Food-Scale-0-1g-3kg/254516390704?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
> 
> There's is a small lag but it's more than manageable. I think black cat also sells some for a similar price that several have brought.


 Thanks Rapid, think ill grab a set 🙂


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> Thanks Rapid, think ill grab a set 🙂


 Give me half hour and I'll take a photo with mine on it. It's the alternative v60 jug but i assume it's pretty similar in size.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

@Burnzy

edit: if you're on topcashback there's £2 off £10 spend today which effectively takes it down to £15.99.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Rapid said:


> @Burnzy
> 
> edit: if you're on topcashback there's £2 off £10 spend today which effectively takes it down to £15.99.
> 
> ...


 Ah yeah they look great, will grab a set of these i think, thank you


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

Interesting about water, I tried ashbeck this morning in my V60 and it did not taste as good as my tap water, which is *extremely* hard.

I'll follow my taste buds!


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Morningfuel said:


> Interesting about water, I tried ashbeck this morning in my V60 and it did not taste as good as my tap water, which is *extremely* hard.
> 
> I'll follow my taste buds!


 If you just replaced the water without adjusting the recipe that doesn't tell us much except what we know about the composition of water affecting extration. If I dial in a v60 or aeropress in Edinburgh with tap water or Ashbeck, then take it down to Norfolk with its extremely hard water I have to make big changes.

@MWJB Out of interest what what water do you favour for pourovers?


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

catpuccino said:


> If you just replaced the water without adjusting the recipe that doesn't tell us much except what we know about the composition of water affecting extration. If I dial in a v60 or aeropress in Edinburgh with tap water or Ashbeck, then take it down to Norfolk with its extremely hard water I have to make big changes.
> 
> @MWJB Out of interest what what water do you favour for pourovers?


 Big changes as in grind or technique? (or both....)


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

catpuccino said:


> If you just replaced the water without adjusting the recipe that doesn't tell us much except what we know about the composition of water affecting extration. If I dial in a v60 or aeropress in Edinburgh with tap water or Ashbeck, then take it down to Norfolk with its extremely hard water I have to make big changes.
> 
> @MWJB Out of interest what what water do you favour for pourovers?


 You wouldn't change anything about the recipe when changing water usually. The recipe drives measurable extraction, or brew efficiency, which will be the same irrespective of water used. The water changes the taste, separate to extraction, so if one water tastes better than another, use the better tasting one.

I used to use Deeside when it was more widely available, Volvic & Waitrose Lockhills too. But now I use my tap water cut with Zerowater to give around 50mg/L alkalinity. If a coffee seems overly bright, I might raise alkalinity, conversely if I want more brightness I might drop the alkalinity. Some brighter coffees can be just fine with 230mg/L alkalinity. The window is large and theoretically good water can still taste awful. So get your alkalinity in the ball park first, maybe tweak the water a little to optimise, if still bad, just move on to another water, or make your own.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MWJB said:


> You wouldn't change anything about the recipe when changing water usually. The recipe drives measurable extraction, or brew efficiency, which will be the same irrespective of water used. The water changes the taste, separate to extraction, so if one water tastes better than another, use the better tasting one.


 I'm not sure this is true of extremes which is my main experience of tap waters, going from some of the softest in Edinburgh to some of the hardest in Norfolk (I know hardness is not a particularly useful scale, but just to put some point of reference - Edinburgh 33 CaCO3 mg/l, Norfolk 332 CaCO3 mg/l). I've never had the brain space for water science when it comes to coffee beyond being boiler safe-ish and roughly in the ballpark for all else, but just from an experential point of view I can travel between the two I can make a very tasty cup with Edinburgh water and again with Norfolk water but not without adjustments. They'll always be characteristically different, and always require a grind size change. I choose to adjust grind as my primary control, if I recall correctly from your other posts you chose flow rate etc.

Incidently I learnt recently one of the larger roasters in Edinburgh is putting together a concentrate solution to add to Edinburgh tap water to improve home brewing.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

catpuccino said:


> I'm not sure this is true of extremes which is my main experience of tap waters, going from some of the softest in Edinburgh to some of the hardest in Norfolk (I know hardness is not a particularly useful scale, but just to put some point of reference - Edinburgh 33 CaCO3 mg/l, Norfolk 332 CaCO3 mg/l). I've never had the brain space for water science when it comes to coffee beyond being boiler safe-ish and roughly in the ballpark for all else, but just from an experential point of view I can travel between the two I can make a very tasty cup with Edinburgh water and again with Norfolk water but not without adjustments. They'll always be characteristically different, and always require a grind size change. I choose to adjust grind as my primary control, if I recall correctly from your other posts you chose flow rate etc.
> 
> Incidently I learnt recently one of the larger roasters in Edinburgh is putting together a concentrate solution to add to Edinburgh tap water to improve home brewing.


 You mentioned water affecting extraction specifically. It doesn't. You can make other adjustments as you see fit to tailor the cup to your preference, but the whole, "water affects extraction" thing is demonstrably a myth.


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

MWJB said:


> You mentioned water affecting extraction specifically. It doesn't. You can make other adjustments as you see fit to tailor the cup to your preference, but the whole, "water affects extraction" thing is demonstrably a myth.


 Oh I see, yes perhaps I worded it imprecisely if that is the case but if we'll indulge a little off-topicness: I think it's a narrow band of people who, when talking about extraction in the course of posts on here etc, mean it to describe dissolved solids. Unless someone has an interest in quantifying extraction as a home brewer, "extraction" often ends up being used a catch all for lots of factors that affect the taste and "enjoyableness" (? quaffability....) of a brew. When people say "better extraction" I think people more often mean "better tasting", that kind of directionality of good and bad extractions might not be particularly accurate but is useful proxy for a better or worse method and result overall.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

catpuccino said:


> Oh I see, yes perhaps I worded it imprecisely if that is the case but if we'll indulge a little off-topicness: I think it's a narrow band of people who, when talking about extraction in the course of posts on here etc, mean it to describe dissolved solids. Unless someone has an interest in quantifying extraction as a home brewer, "extraction" often ends up being used a catch all for lots of factors that affect the taste and "enjoyableness" (? quaffability....) of a brew. When people say "better extraction" I think people more often mean "better tasting", that kind of directionality of good and bad extractions might not be particularly accurate but is useful proxy for a better or worse method and result overall.


 Sure. But extraction is how you make coffee. It is an actual thing, like weighing 18g beans is. The term is sometimes bandied about, when really people are talking about other aspects. It also cuts the other way, some folks say they have "ideal extractions" but the coffee is sour, if the coffee is sour it's not likely the extraction was ideal.

A better extraction will make a certain coffee taste better.

Using better tasting water will make that coffee taste better.

Enjoyableness/tastyness are perceptions, very real, but not necessarily linked directly to extraction. You can't take a sub 80 point coffee & brew it into a 90+ coffee.

You can still screw up a normal extraction by over agitating & washing too many non-dissolved solids into the cup. If you make the mistake of assuming this is extraction related you can grind too coarse & then all extractions & flavour will suffer.

So, I see extraction as the objective, necessary process & parameters you use to make coffee. It's not a scale of tastyness, unless problems are clearly generic faults linked to the brew process/grind. A better/worse coffee, or water, is just that, but little to do with extraction (assuming it isn't way out of the norm...which it shouldn't be). I'd rather people describe what is actually wrong with their cup, rather than assumptions about extraction, because it can confuse issues.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

catpuccino said:


> If you just replaced the water without adjusting the recipe that doesn't tell us much except what we know about the composition of water affecting extration. If I dial in a v60 or aeropress in Edinburgh with tap water or Ashbeck, then take it down to Norfolk with its extremely hard water I have to make big changes.
> 
> @MWJB Out of interest what what water do you favour for pourovers?


 That's true! Still, it just to show how much faith you can put in "experts" online.


----------



## Morningfuel (May 19, 2016)

MWJB said:


> Sure. But extraction is how you make coffee. It is an actual thing, like weighing 18g beans is. The term is sometimes bandied about, when really people are talking about other aspects. It also cuts the other way, some folks say they have "ideal extractions" but the coffee is sour, if the coffee is sour it's not likely the extraction was ideal.
> 
> A better extraction will make a certain coffee taste better.
> 
> ...


 Really interesting stuff!


----------



## tsouthwell (Jul 17, 2020)

Just to revisit this, I finished off my bag of the filter blend today (just over 1 month old) and it was definitely noticeably sweeter. Has anyone else tried letting it rest for a while? It still wasn't amazing but definitely better than it was a week or two ago.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------

